# compatible parts for 650 and 750?



## wrapdaddy (Mar 9, 2015)

I have an 05 brute force 750 with 2 cracked heads and no front diff. I know a guy who is selling a 650 for fairly cheap, all it needs is a rear end. Can I swap rear ends? What parts are compatible?


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

Rear ends are compatitive, im almost certain. Cylinders are also im pretty sure, bu i dont know about heads. The chassis are the same so most body parts are compatible. Susp, drivetrain, etc


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

If the 650 is a IRS bike you will be in good shape for swapping parts but if its a SRA bike the heads will be different along with the rear axle


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I do believe on all IRS models all chassis parts are the same as well as much of the engine parts but...the cases & top ends are different including the pistons, cylinders, heads, valves and cams. Although the head will fit the 750 cylinder, the combustion chamber is smaller and will raise the compression on that cylinder. This is what they did to the 12+s...put the 650 heads on it.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

oh yea I forgot about sra models. just go on motosport and run the part numbers ad see if they're the same


----------

